# What is your favourite freshwater fish?



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey all, I just recently was given a 120 gallon tank. Now, I already have a 55 gal with piranha, so I figured i'd just make the 120 gal a big community tank. I definitely want to have a bala shark in there, and whatever is in my 20 gal will go in because im going to get rid of the 20 now. Which means 2 dojo loaches, a dwarf frog, a pleco, 2 zebra danios and a ghost shrimp will be added. I wanted to know what everyones favourite fish was so I can have some great ideas. Thanks guys.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

My favorite fish is probably perch deep fried in a beer batter. Baked walleye stuffed with vegetables is pretty good too. I like the baked orange ruffe at Red Lobster when we go out to eat, but I usually get the Sampler Platter or all you can eat shrimp.

Catfish goujenettes are excellent if you like a spicier dish.

Oh, we are talking about aquariums. I guess I'm just hungry.

Celestial Pearl Danios are one of my favorite fish. But, they would be Bala food.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Always loved the lepoard gourami . Second choice would be Discus.


----------



## Garrity828 (May 13, 2008)

My favorite would have to be Sterbai Corydoras. They are the funnest things to watch and are like little comdeians. I also love the Sterbai's color patterns.

The Bala will get pretty large in a 120 g. Watch out for smaller fish getting eaten. It may be a good idea to remove the Balas for a more community-like tank. How about some Cardinal Tetras, 2 schools of Corydoras, some amano shrimp, etc?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

1077 and Garrity, I think he was talking about fiosh that wouldbe compatible with his present fish.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Herefishy, You are probably right but they didn't say compatible just favourite now didn't they? :lol:


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

It doesn't necessarily matter if they're compatible with my present fish or not. I know there's a chance that a Bala could eventually eat the smaller ones, like the ghost shrimp, or dwarf frog. I just like to hear new ideas from everyone. 

I actually had some pepper corydoras in my 20 gal, until the tank came down with a bad case of the ich (?) or however you spell it. I lost a bunch of fish when the tank got hit, I actually at the time had no idea what the disease was. I lost a betta, 2 angelfish, a pepper corydora and even a pleco 

I was thinking about adding a couple corydora's because they are so lively. I've never heard of amano shrimp ill have to look that up. I think the only shrimp i've seen around here at the LPS is rock shrimp and ghost shrimp. I'd love to put my crayfish in there, he's in my feeder tank right now, but I know he'd just uproot every plant and bother the other tankmates, eventually eating them. I had him in my community tank for a bit, until I caught him chasing all of the other fish, and once he had my gold mystery snail in his claws, over his head shaking him as hard as he could, then he threw him to the other side of the tank lol.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a lot of favorites but some are Severums, Angelfish, Boesemani Rainbows. Congo Tetras are fast becoming a favorite also. I also love the Sterbai cories. And the Schwartzi cories with their black bandit masks are just too cute!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

<---
Red Tailed Black Shark

Beautiful shape and wonderful coloration.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

German Blue Rams and cories.


----------



## derbyno1 (Jun 19, 2007)

my top 3 favourite fish are arowanas, red tailed catfish and clown kinfe


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

My perennial favorite is probably Botia almorhae - though any of the community suitable botiine loaches are awesome. Siamese Algae Eaters kept in a group of 3 or more behave much the same way, and they are creeping up my list. I also have a relatively new Senegal Bichir who is quickly becoming my best buddy.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The favorites out of the fish I own are my kribensis and dwarf puffers. Of the two, the kribensis are definitely the better community residents.

Other favorites include some of the Malawi cichlids, Jack Dempseys and Jaguar cichlids, apistos, red line torpedo barbs, congo tetras, and giant danios.


----------



## steverothery (Aug 22, 2007)

Common Plecs! 8)


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ugh....too ugly to be worth the tank size  I say some kind of rasbora or a whole gaggle of cories (if you're gonna do em, get a bunch cuz they like having a group much more than just having "one or two"). However, if they're gonna be Bala food then there's no point wasting the money.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

> red line torpedo barbs


Oooh....I love these too! Saw some full grown ones at the LFS the other day and their colors were absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Full grown? Wow...I've never seen them for sale over 3" and I've seen some as small as 1.5". Still had great colors even that small. However, they still sell for about $30 a piece for the 3" ones and I think about $17 for the smaller ones, so I don't think I'll be getting any of them anytime soon.

Anyone ever had them? Any reason they're so expensive?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

> Full grown? Wow...I've never seen them for sale over 3" and I've seen some as small as 1.5". Still had great colors even that small. However, they still sell for about $30 a piece for the 3" ones and I think about $17 for the smaller ones, so I don't think I'll be getting any of them anytime soon.


Yeah, these guys were about 5-6" each and absolutely gorgeous. But at $50 a bit too expensive for me! 

Not sure why they're so expensive but I think it might be that they're all wild caught.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Somebody needs to spring for the $360 bucks, get a dozen and start seriously trying to breed them.

Those are some seriously pretty fish - like an SAE dreaming it was a Neon


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

1.mixture of barbs  
2.pearl gourami
3.cardinals.
4.Angels
5.rasboras
6.dwarf puffers
7.rams
8.plecs
9.boesemani rainbows
10.Bettas
that's ones that i like.good luck with choosing what you want.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Puffers! Especially my lorteti. I love how expressive they are cuz their eyes rotate independently of each other (like a chameleon). But I really do love all of my fish. Plecos and other catfish are another favorite of mine.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> Somebody needs to spring for the $360 bucks, get a dozen and start seriously trying to breed them.
> 
> Those are some seriously pretty fish - like an SAE dreaming it was a Neon


Too late. Got 'em. And my colonies cost less than $200 combined(24 fish). It will be about a year before I get results, I'm afraid. miy fish are about 2 182"-3" TBL now.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Best of luck with that HF. Seriously. To share with group when you have results, please (the method, not the fry)?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Herefishy wrote:


> It will be about a year before I get results, I'm afraid.


I would love to hear about your efforts (and hopefully good results) also. You can make some good money on them if you're successful. Good luck!


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

my fav is the fire mouth


----------

